# A Little Halloween Humor



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

LOLOLOL yes... That's accurate and funny!!!

Like when we look at the skelly cat being sold and go, "Why the hell did they give the cat ears?!!!"


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Oh my Dracula. That same thing happened to me in high school. A bunch of kids had a halloween party and even said " You must wear a costume to get in."

I was insanely excited and wore a witch costume. Not sexy witch, either.

I think out of about 75 people, me, and 3 other people, had a costume on. What a let down.

What is the difference between a regular party and a halloween party if nobody wears costumes?


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah, I dressed up for a Halloween dance in high school. Out of the 70 people there, only about 6 in costume.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Countess No said:


> Oh my Dracula. That same thing happened to me in high school. A bunch of kids had a halloween party and even said " You must wear a costume to get in."
> 
> I was insanely excited and wore a witch costume. Not sexy witch, either.
> 
> ...


LOLOLOL Reminds me of a time like this in high school. Was suppose to be a TOGA party. Well, me and my BF tie-dyed togas for about four of us.

Want to know how many at the party had on tie-dyed togas? FOUR.

Want to know how many at the party has togas on at all? FOUR!!!!

LOLOLOLOL We made quite an impression.


----------



## WitchyWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

Lol, yes! :d


----------

